# What are your lifts?



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2002)

Not sure if this belongs in TRAINING or here, but out of curiosity what are your lifts? One thing I wonder is how balanced folks are, my lower body strength is none too fab (back or my abs mabye?), some of that weakness is my height.

Squat        - 275 x 8?
Leg Press  - 680 x 10ish
Bent row   - 205 x 10
SLDL         - 335 x 7
Flat bench - 265 x 10
Inc Smith   - 245 x 10 (probably 20 pounds less since slight assist)
Curl            - 115 x 8?
Overhead barbell - 165 x 9? (weak shoulders)
Laterals (up to) 40 x 10
Standing Calf - 630 x 20?

The ones with a *?* I'm not positive on OR might include a slightly cheated final rep. Since I dont write the stuff down anymore I am probably screwing myself a tiny bit, but my memory is pretty good, when I get into the gym I know what I'm going to do and will sometimes add a few pounds to see if I can push myself harder which is still sometimes the case.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

lol i just posted this thread Ill erase mine if i can


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Squat        - 405 x 10?
Leg Press  - 900 x 10ish
Bent row   - 165 x 8
SLDL         - 335 x 10
Flat bench - 315 x 5
Curl            - 120 x 8
Military press - 185 x 12
Standing Calf - 400 x 15 (I gotta find a better standing calf raise, the one in my gym peaks at three thirty pounds )


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2002)

Whoops, I looked but didn't find yours


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

hehe I had kuso erase it for me right after I saw yours, I was to busy whorin to get the thread posted


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat - 405 x 10
DL: 405x5
Leg Press - 1400 x 5
Bent row - 315 x 4
SLDL - 315 x 3
Flat bench - 265 x 2
Inc DB - 90 x 5 
Curl - 135 x 3
Overhead barbell - 185 x 1
Laterals  45 x 10
Skull crushers: 160x4


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

Is this just for the guys?


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

no


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm no where near these numbers ...  

Squat - 265 x 10
Leg Press - 630 x 10
Bent *DB* row - 110 x 10
SLDL - 235 x 10
Flat bench - 190 x 2
Inc DB - 80 x 8 
Curl *db*- 50 x 3'ish  
Overhead barbell - ??? - what is this?
Laterals 40 x 8

Fade ... 1400, that is an incredible leg press number!!   I'm figuring that out and it's 15 45lb plates per side.  I know our machine won't that many.  I believe it can fit 9 per side and don't know how many on top.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat - 175 x 6
Leg Press - 410 x 10
Laying Leg Curl - 110 x 10
Bent row - d/k
SLDL - 150 x 6
Flat bench - 110 x 2
Inc DB - 30 x 10
BB Curl - 40 x 10
Overhead barbell - d/k
Laterals  15 x 10


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Squat - 175 x 6
> Leg Press - 410 x 10
> Laying Leg Curl - 110 x 10
> ...



Damn BF! that's the second set of good numbers you have!! You go!

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 30, 2002)

I guess i should post mine as well.

Flat barbell bench - 200 for 4
squat - 225 for 8
Deadlift - 275 for 8
SLDL - 175 for 6 (Fade99 & BjUaFyF, 300 Pounds!!!  at least i have a goal now)
Russian deadlift - 150
Leg press - 500 for 4
barbell curl - 75 for 6

Still a work in progress 

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat - 225 x 8
Leg Press - 700 x 8
Bent DB row - 70 x 8
SLDL - 185 x 10
Flat bench - 185 x 3
Inc DB - 40 x 8 
Curl db- 40 x 8 


But my FAVORITE lift:


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat - 455 x 4 smith
Leg Press - 770 x 6
Bent DB row -110'S x 6
Racked deads - 505 x 6 Deads to the floor - 475 x 2
Flat DB bench - 110's x 3
Inc Smith - 225 x 8
Curl - 125 x 6
Overhead barbell - 155 x 6


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

I gotta convert all this shit for you non metric barbarians:
Squat - 396 x 8
45* - 836 x 12
Bent row - 264 x 8
Deads - 314 x 4
SLDL - 220 x 8
Flat bench - 253 x 4
Inc DB - 74 x 8 
Curl - 103 x 6
Military press 143 x 12
Tri dips with 187lb mate standin on lap x 12
Chins - 251 x 6 Me + 27kg db
Standing calves 462 x 20 hey BjUaFyF get your T/P to hang off it


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat: 250x6
BB Row: 185x6
Bench: 155x6 (sucks)
DBell Press: 50'sx6
Deadlift: 285x4
SLDL: no idea...last time I did these it was 175x6 (1 year ago)
BB Curl: 75x6
Skullcrusher: 80x6
Leg Press: 495x6

All at a bodyweight of around 180-185, LBM of 157.  
What is everyone's LBM (Lean Mass)?  It would give us all an idea of strength to weight ratio.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2002)

Squat 155x12
Leg Press: 260x12
BB Row: 95x12
BB Curl:  45x12
Incline DB Press:  40x10
Bench:  105x8
WG Pullups:  Mex7
Laterals: 20x10
SLDL: 105x12


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> WG Pullups:  Mex7


 WTG !!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 30, 2002)

squat 480x2
deadlift460x2
bench 270x2
clean 270
 i weigh in at 5'6 150 i realy need to add a ton of size. The goals for this winter are 550 for squat deadliftover 500 bench 300 and possibly clean 280.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2002)

Geez, my row sucks too   I knew my back was weak though.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok here are the Numbers from my last workouts for this week:
Bench: 365x4
Squat: 405X10 W/o a belt
Leg Press: 1,030 (it is all the machine ould hold)
Stiffys: 340x10
BB curl: 135x10


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

Those dips and chins are seriously ridiculous claims snake.

You must be on drugs.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 31, 2002)

i can do at least the same #'s for both, and I am not on drugs...


----------



## Vale Tudo (Oct 31, 2002)

Or at least not THOSE drugs that you speak of!!  Hahaha


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 31, 2002)

those claims are possible, some people have very differnt muscle distrabutions, me personaly my major muscle concentrations are in my legs, ahh checked the scale today iam 162 now that last weight was about 3.5 weeks ago


----------



## shooter (Oct 31, 2002)

Squat - 320 x 8
Leg Press - 495 x 8
db row - 115 x 8/side
SLDL - 280 x 8
DB bench - 110/side x 6-8
Overhead Dumbell - 65/side x 8
Preacher Curl - 80 x 8-10

Weight 215 
bf around 15-18% (mmmm beer)


----------



## Belial (Oct 31, 2002)

Whee!  


Squat - 515 x 1 to shoddy depth, ~455 x 1 to legal depth.
Leg Press - 1,075 x 8 is a PB
Bent over BB row-  315 x 7
DB row- 210 x 7
SLDL - 495 x 5 (keystone style, bar not to floor.
Deadlift-  555 x 1 
Flat bench - 335 x 1
Weighted pull-up- +160 x 1

Can't do overhead presses or dips due to shoulder problems.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

lmao. You must be a weekend lifter, ya wuss.

I thought your shoulder was sorted now?


----------



## Belial (Oct 31, 2002)

The right one is much better, but, believe it or not, I SLEPT funny on the left one, and now it has the same damn problem.


----------



## Training God (Oct 31, 2002)

Belial and Snake Eyes are strong mofos.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

Hahahahahaha.

You slept on it funny?!

Hahahahaha.

That's like the goal keeper who missed the world cup through injury. Not through playing but cause he dropped a bottle of aftershave on his foot and cracked the bone and then stood on a sharde of glass from the broken bottle and severed some tendons in his foot.

But i feel for you, Al, I really do.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> Leg Press: before these started bothering my knees I was using 9-10 plates per side for 6-8 reps. Not really sure what kind of weight that was.



( nine to ten plates a side is what I push as well . 9 plates is close to 900 ish pounds )


----------



## Training God (Oct 31, 2002)

Except this dude weighs below 170 and he's not a short guy either I think?
Very impressive for his weight.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> Except this dude weighs below 170 and he's not a short guy either I think?
> Very impressive for his weight.




was the except..... for me?? I already know it's an imppressive weight I lift it too.......


----------



## Training God (Oct 31, 2002)

I know you can lift that weight, I was just trying to convey a point that it is all the more impressive that he can do it at a much lower bodyweight.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

why convey the point....are you his promoter?? I am so very impressed that you have picked yet another thread to become beligerent and argumentative, waste a post if ya want but you have nothing to say that I will ever read, take seriously or respond to ever again. 

Not to take anything away from that lift snake eyes, a very impressive weight to lift for someone of small stature or large


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> why convey the point....are you his promoter?? I am so very impressed that you have picked yet another thread to become beligerent and argumentative, waste a post if ya want but you have nothing to say that I will ever read, take seriously or respond to ever again.



The way i read his post (above) was not taking anything from you but actually just giving props to snake eyes.

Where are Snake eyes stats anyway? I thought he was gonna be like 200+.


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Squat - 405 x 10
> DL: 405x5
> Leg Press - 1400 x 5
> ...



Fade...you can bent row 315, but only bench 265? That is one of the strangest imbalances I've ever seen. Please don't take it as an insult at all...its just very very uncommon to see that. I would expect someone that can bent row 315 to bench at least 405. Is there a reason for this imbalance?


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh and I don't actually lift...I just do yoga and use one of those muscle stim machines...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh and I don't actually lift...I just do yoga and use one of those muscle stim machines...


I KNEW IT!!
You know those things will make your sterile don't you?!?


----------



## Training God (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> why convey the point....are you his promoter?? I am so very impressed that you have picked yet another thread to become beligerent and argumentative, waste a post if ya want but you have nothing to say that I will ever read, take seriously or respond to ever again.
> 
> Not to take anything away from that lift snake eyes, a very impressive weight to lift for someone of small stature or large



*** If you're going to pick an argument at least make it a valid one. All I was saying, was great job!
Can I not do that or do I have to be chastized everytime I make a comment that is of a positive nature?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> 
> 
> *** If yo're going to pick an argument at least make it a valid one. All I was sayingas, great job!




Are you patronising him?

haha.


----------



## Fade (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Fade...you can bent row 315, but only bench 265? That is one of the strangest imbalances I've ever seen. Please don't take it as an insult at all...its just very very uncommon to see that. I would expect someone that can bent row 315 to bench at least 405. Is there a reason for this imbalance?


I'm not sure. This has frustrated me for a while. For some reason my bench strength is low. For years (10) I've done incline dumbell and decline hammer strength. I started flat benching about 1.5 years ago but I still feel that I should be stronger considering my other lifts.

Now I my attitude on chest day is crappy and I know that's not helping me any.


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> ( nine to ten plates a side is what I push as well . 9 plates is close to 900 ish pounds )





> _*Originally posted by Training God  *_
> Except this dude weighs below 170 and he's not a short guy either I think?
> Very impressive for his weight.





> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> was the except..... for me?? I already know it's an imppressive weight I lift it too.......





> _*Originally posted by Training God  *_
> I know you can lift that weight, I was just trying to convey a point that it is all the more impressive that he can do it at a much lower bodyweight.





> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Are you patronising him?



I'd say he was patronising him.


----------



## Training God (Nov 1, 2002)

I'd say I wasn't.  

I wasn't pointing out that his lift was unimportant nor stupid, just giving praise where praise is due.

Ok?


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> I'd say I wasn't.
> 
> I wasn't pointing out that his lift was unimportant nor stupid, just giving praise where praise is due.
> ...



Yes but you were patronizing BjUaFyF to praise Snake, my guess is because you don't see eye to eye on many issues. Which is fine but it just seems kind of a cheap shot.


----------



## Training God (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Slim Jim *_
> 
> 
> Yes but you were patronizing BjUaFyF to praise Snake, my guess is because you don't see eye to eye on many issues. Which is fine but it just seems kind of a cheap shot.



*** How about this?  Look up the defintion of "patronize" and get back to me. Then you'll see I wasn't. Back to my original question. Can I not give someone praise for their lifts. It's not like I only gave props to Snake Eyes?


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

"patronize" 
To treat in a condescending manner

Seems to me you were being very condescending toward BjUaFyF 7 while giving Snake praise. 
it wouldn't happen to have anything to do with the fact that you and snake are both members at WBB and like to come here to "stir things up" ? 



> Can I not give someone praise for their lifts. It's not like I only gave props to Snake Eyes?


You give BjUaFyF praise by telling him that a guy almost half his weight can push the same amount of weight? That's sure to make him feel better.


----------



## Training God (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Slim Jim *_
> "patronize"
> To treat in a condescending manner
> 
> ...


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Training God *_
> 
> *** Ok, will it make things better if I say that he is much stronger then me?  If you are so offended by my post just tell me.
> *It wouldn't matter to me if you were stronger, what offended me is that you belittle BjUaFyF to praise Snake*
> ...


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I'm not sure. This has frustrated me for a while. For some reason my bench strength is low. For years (10) I've done incline dumbell and decline hammer strength. I started flat benching about 1.5 years ago but I still feel that I should be stronger considering my other lifts.
> 
> Now I my attitude on chest day is crappy and I know that's not helping me any.



Hey buddy...go find my thread called, "the mind in lifting." That will get your bench up!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

LOL at least someone read it the way I did,  slim jim


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> I KNEW IT!!
> You know those things will make your sterile don't you?!?



Maybe I should hook it up to my balls!?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Fade...you can bent row 315, but only bench 265? That is one of the strangest imbalances I've ever seen. Please don't take it as an insult at all...its just very very uncommon to see that. I would expect someone that can bent row 315 to bench at least 405. Is there a reason for this imbalance?




The way I read it is "you should be able to row what you bench", and vice versa, which is to say my row sucks and his is pretty freaking high!

I know my back needs work though, but while I used to think my bench sucked it is seeming like its one of my better movements now, so perhaps I'm blinding myself here.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Maybe I should hook it up to my balls!?




Not a picture I needed.......someone pass the chopsticks ...must ....poke ....out .....eyes


----------



## Mudge (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Belial *_
> SLDL - 495 x 5 (keystone style, bar not to floor.



Yep, I should have clarified, I touch the plates to the floor I dont touch my toes with the bar any longer. I think it puts the spine/discs in a compromising position, and I am mainly doing it for my lower back not my hams.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 1, 2002)

Squats 515 x 1 (bad depth) 425 x 1 
GMs 305 x 2
Bench Presses 290 x 1
Dips +180 x 1
WG Underhand Chins +100 x 1
Support Rows 290 x 1
BB Curls 150 x 1
Skulls 180-185 x 1
BTN Presses 195 x 1


----------



## Belial (Nov 1, 2002)

God damn it!  Can't pissing contest "how much can you lift" threads just stay pissing contests and not turn into pissing conte--



...uhh

never mind.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just so anyone who is unsure knows, the "haha" at the end of this indicated that i said it in jest.

i.e. I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2002)

Yes you were, troublemaker.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

Me?!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

Ah y'see, now no one will be sure if i said it for a joke or whether i said it purposely with hidden motives.

Muwhahahaha...


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

One of my best lifts was tonight...

...6 slices of pizza with extra cheese to my mouth!!!!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Nov 1, 2002)

damn man, i hope my bent BB row is not supposed to be the same weight at my flat bench, otherwise I have some SERIOUS work to do!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> damn man, i hope my bent BB row is not supposed to be the same weight at my flat bench, otherwise I have some SERIOUS work to do!!!



Its not VT...generally the bench press is far beyond your bent row. When I was benching heavy years ago, I topped out at 500 lbs. My best 1 rep bent row is probably around 365 or so.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Nov 2, 2002)

500lbs, that hurts me just thinking about it


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 2, 2002)

If I benched 500, my breast bone would be touchin my backbone.


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

I benched that weight one day and never attempted it again. It was a goal that I reached and I felt if I went further I would destroy my shoulders. I also felt my physique was not benefitting from benching anymore, so I switched to dumbells and inclines mostly. I haven't flat benched in several years now!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Its not VT...generally the bench press is far beyond your bent row.



Ok, that makes me feel a bit better then.


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Ok, that makes me feel a bit better then.



Glad to help...I'm like human Prozac


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

what is the optimum angle for bb rows? I do them at 90 degrees.
Raising the bar to top of rib cage.


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what is the optimum angle for bb rows? I do them at 90 degrees.
> Raising the bar to top of rib cage.



The angle you keep your body at, and the area on your body that you bring the bar to will target different areas of your back. Optimal depends on what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

i guess I was looking at it in black and white.
I do either deads or stiff deads for lower, pull ups or pull downs for uper and thena row for 'middle' / thickness.
When you normally do 1 arm db rows on a bench, aren't you lso at a 90d egree angle? I know, you can also use teh incline bench for change up, but isn't 90 degrees the 'norm'?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2002)

I think if you did rows at a 90º angle your back will soon hate you, I imagine I'm probably at a 45º angle or somewhere thereabouts.

If you watch Dorian or pretty much anyone, 90º is NOT used, you will see closer to that angle though with 1 arm rows on a bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

thnx. will try different angles next time


----------

